# Happy Easter Everyone



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you one and all a Very Warm , Safe and Happy Easter  May all our pigeon buddies have a day of peace where ever they may be ..take care everyone and enjoy your day


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you.
Happy Easter

Reti


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Just a note of caution on this Easter day. Those of you with small children, make sure you check that all those easter eggs you are coloring are *CHICKEN *eggs and not out of your stock loft!  

Have a wonderful and happy Easter everyone!

Dan


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

A blessed Easter to all our wonderful members.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

May the Peace of the Risen Christ be with all of you!

Happy and Blessed Easter!


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Happy Easter To All !!:d


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Easter everyone. I hope everyone is having a safe and happy day.

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone!

My family had an extra special Easter surprise. A new family member arrived yesterday...my brother and his partner's first child...little Katie who arrived by emergency caesarean section 6 weeks early weighing 3lb 14. She is doing well in the special care baby unit. We have only seen a photo of her via our mobile phones as they are about 3 hours drive away, but hope to see her soon. 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rooster2312 said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> My family had an extra special Easter surprise. A new family member arrived yesterday...my brother and his partner's first child...little Katie who arrived by emergency caesarean section 6 weeks early weighing 3lb 14. She is doing well in the special care baby unit. We have only seen a photo of her via our mobile phones as they are about 3 hours drive away, but hope to see her soon.
> 
> Lindi


Oh how special. An Easter baby!! Tell them congratulations!!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Happy easter back to everyone! I just released my feral rescues today, and it was a PERFECT day for release! Not too many cars, sunny, no hawks to be seen! It was a good easter to see them fly free again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like a wonderful release, xxmoxiexx.

Be proud that you made this all possible! 

Congratulations to you and your Easter release birds, sounds like a great day!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy Easter to all! Ours was a typical rainy day, but all residents (human, canine, and avian) are happy and healthy, so we have much to be thankful for.



Rooster2312 said:


> ...A new family member arrived yesterday...my brother and his partner's first child...little Katie...
> Lindi


Congratulations and welcome to little Katie! What an entrance!



xxmoxiexx said:


> ...I just released my feral rescues today... It was a good easter to see them fly free again!


Excellent!!! Wishing them long life and health!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Lindi!! Squeaks and I send all our best for the new little one!!  

Well done, Moxie...may they all live long!!  

AND, for my fellow PT FAMILY MEMBERS...


*A MOST HAPPY EASTER DAY!! *

With Love and Hugs

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great day today!

Linda


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope everyone had a nice Easter! With tons of candy too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Easter! With tons of candy too!


 HI BECKEY,HAPPY EASTER TO YOU. BY THE WAY BECKEY DID YOU CALL ME AS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO SOMEONE NAMED BECKEY LEFT A MESSAGE ON MY ANSWERING MACHINE.NO AREA CODE AND IT LOOKED LIKE A LOCAL NUMBER WHICH I CALLED AND NO ONE THERE CALLED. GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

First time I recall a white Easter (tho' there probably have been some). Fed the pigeons in the city early in morning, then it started snowing half hour after I got back. Turned to rain later, but this morning (Monday) there is another white carpet. 

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! A white Easter!


----------

